# محاضرات د حاتم صادق



## obied allah (9 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو من جميع المهندسين من فضلكو 
عاوز محاضرات الدكتور حاتم صادق وسبق ان قام نفسه برابط لموقعه وكن لايوجد به الا 28 محاضرة 
نرجو من لديه باقى 58 المحاضرة ان ياتى بالروابط 
اليوتيوب بردو متوقف عند المحاضرة 28

شكرا جزيلا 
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 أغسطس 2013)

يبدو أن الدكتور حاتم يضع المحاضرات على اليوتيوب
لأنه كان من اسبوعين عند الرقم 24 وحمل بعدها للرقم 28
والدكتور حاتم عضو في منتدانا وأرسلت له رسالة خاصة حول طلبك
وسيقرأ الموضوع ويتابع الاضافة بإذن الله


----------



## obied allah (10 أغسطس 2013)

انا ردو كنت بعتله على الخاص من زمان 
بس بردو مفيش جديد 
يار بيرد معاك يابشمهندس انا فعلا محتاجها جدا


----------



## محمدطلحة (6 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يوفقك وتحصل علي باقي المحاضرات


----------



## احمداحمدممم (24 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررراا


----------



## د حاتم صادق (16 مارس 2014)

*المحاضرات المتبقية من سلسلة محاضرات د.حاتم صادق من أول محاضرة 28 إلى محاضرة 53*

السادة المهندسين يمكنكم الآن تحميل جميع المحاضرات المكملة بعد المحاضرة 28 وحتى المحاضرة 53 وآسف على التأخير .
إدعولنا ربنا يتقبل هذا العمل ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتنا


----------



## hsfarid (21 مارس 2014)

د حاتم من فضللك ممكن تحميل مذكرة الحريق لانى خارج مصر 
تحياتى الى حضرتك


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (13 مايو 2014)

ياريت يا دكتور تحملنا المذكره وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (13 مايو 2014)

الموجود يا دكتور علي اليوتيوب 31 فقط


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (13 مايو 2014)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس غسان لو تبعت رساله للدكتور تقوله ان الموجود علي اليوتيوب فقط 31 من 58


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (13 مايو 2014)

وجدت 52 فيديو علي قناة الدكتور باقي 6 فديوهات


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (21 مايو 2014)

للاسف انا سمعت الدورة وهناك فديوهات كثيره مكرره 
مثلا فيديو 14و15و16 مكررين
وكذلك 22و24و25و26 مكررين لفيديو 10و12و13و17و14
نرجوا اعادة رفع الدورة يا دكتور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أباياسر (5 يونيو 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChGf5HMBpiHVpxU62_GaFkg


----------



## عوض بسيونى (15 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mr_elec_egy (11 يناير 2015)

ربنا يرضى عنك يا دكتور حاتم ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
بجد انا استفدت من حضرتك كتييييييييييير 
ربنا يتقبل عملك ويجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم


----------

